# Cleveland Clinic's Study on Safety, Efficacy of COX-2 Inhibitors (and OTC drugs)



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to Co-Cure, thought it might be of interest:***************************************Cleveland Clinic To Lead Large Study on Safety, Efficacy of COX-2 Inhibitors, OTC Painkillers Access this story and related links online:http://www.kaisernetwork.org/daily_reports...cfm?DR_ID=34312Researchers at the Cleveland Clinic will lead the first large-scale study to compare the cardiovascular risks of COX-2 inhibitors and older pain medications in patients with risk factors, clinic officials announced on Tuesday, the New York Times reports. Pfizer, which manufactures the COX-2 inhibitor Celebrex, will fund the study. According to Steven Nissen, a cardiologist at the Cleveland Clinic who will lead the study, the study will include 20,000 arthritis patients who have previously experienced a heart attack, stroke or angina; underwent coronary bypass surgery or a stent procedure; or have diabetes. Concerns about the cardiovascular risks of COX-2 inhibitors have increased recently, but researchers have not conducted a large-scale study on high-risk patients to examine the issue, Nissen said (Saul, New York Times, 12/14). Merck withdrew the COX-2 inhibitor Vioxx from the market in September 2004 over concerns that the medication could increase risk for cardiovascular events, and Pfizer in April removed the COX-2 inhibitor Bextra from the market over similar concerns. Celebrex is the only COX-2 inhibitor that remains on the market in the U.S., and the label warns that the medication could increase risk for cardiovascular events. In addition, FDA earlier this year warned that other non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, such as the over-the-counter pain medications Advil and Aleve, also could increase risk for cardiovascular problems.


----------



## 17377 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, M&M. I wrote to Dr. Steve Nissan at C Clinic and begged him to not include anyone in the study who was female and over 40.Celebrex ruined me over just 4 days in 2000. Anne http://www.FibroFix.com


----------

